
1066: Rationality Spring 2020 taught by Steven Pinker [pdf] - vo2maxer
https://stevenpinker.com/files/pinker/files/gen_ed_1066_rationality_syllabus_spring_2020.pdf
======
thebooktocome
Wow, his grading policy is garbage.

